# Feeding a good doer lacking muscle



## FinleyBlue (24 June 2016)

As above really.

Horse is a good doer. Not over weight but has a good little grass belly, his ribs are still able to be felt. 

He also lacks lots of muscle. Any of the other horse I have ever had lacking muscle I have fed a conditioning feed as well as suitable and correct work.

I don't want to feed this horse as he doesn't need it, but can he still gain the muscle from the work required without the feed?

Would a low cal chaff like happy hoof and a balancer or supplement help?

Thanks


----------



## Shay (24 June 2016)

He'll gain the muscle from work.  Feed won't help.  If he is a good do-er keep him on just basic forage - just grass if you have enough - and bring him into work.  If once he is back and fully fit he starts to look a bit poor you can look at adding feed of he needs it.  Don't add balancers or supplements etc unless you actually have a reason to.  Otherwise you're just hitting your bank balance!


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 June 2016)

How old is he and what type.


----------



## FinleyBlue (24 June 2016)

5yrs Irish X 15.2


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 June 2016)

FinleyBlue said:



			5yrs Irish X 15.2
		
Click to expand...

I was expecting you to say he was an oldie.  I would think he is growing on.  Lots of work in slow paces up hill will start getting a top on him.  Feed wise I would have a go with Suregrow fed at the correct rate for his body weight.  Just because it is targeted at youngstock doesn't mean it is unsuitable for an older horse.


----------



## H&H Staff (3 October 2016)

Hi there, 

As part of the Horse & Hound question of the week web feature, we put your feeding query to an equine nutritionist at Spillers horse feeds. 

To find out what advice she had to give you follow this link: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/features/how-add-topline-good-doer-591250


----------



## Achinghips (7 October 2016)

Don't fall for the hard feed game with a good doer, just feed a ggood  balancer, one with extra protein for muscle, no chaff is needed. ....and some hay in winter.


----------

